# Lost Pyranha S6 - Golden



## helix1414 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lost a Pyranha S6 190 on lower Clear Creek. I talked to a few paddlers who pulled it out of the rodeo hole and put up by the sidewalk. Someone in black shorts walked off with it, hopefully a good samaritan. There is faint contact info on the right side of the cockpit rim and a nice throw bag buckled inside. Case of beer for it's safe return! 3helix1414 at yahoo.com Thanks!


----------



## helix1414 (Jun 9, 2008)

Update. I was hoping the guy who picked up my boat would do the right thing, but I'm convinced my boat was STOLEN now. Called all the shops, no one has seen it. 
So, if anyone has any info, I would appreciate it. This was Sunday afternoon, stolen off the sidewalk in Golden.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

color of boat? Anthing else distinguishable from outside?


----------



## helix1414 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for responding Kayakfreakus. I probably should have mentioned a few more details. It's an S6 - 190, almost all red, but it has a very small amount of orange swirl, mostly in the middle on the bottom. Unfortunately pretty generic for a Pyranha. The seat has a crack in it near the front, right in the middle. Foam piece that belongs in the middle of the seat is gone. Thanks again.


----------



## helix1414 (Jun 9, 2008)

*BOAT RETURNED*

My boat was returned to me, unbelievably. It was kind of a fishy story, but I think it was someone's guilty conscience getting to them. In any event, it's back in my hands. Thanks to those who contacted me.


----------

